# seahouses northumberland



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi. Planning go upto Northumberland the last week in Oct.
Friends of ours suggested Seahouses,but as they are not campers cannot recommend any campsites.
Can any of you lovely people help,it would be nice if there was a pub nearby.

Thanks
Les


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*seahouses*

Hi Les

Try www.seafieldpark.co.uk right in the centre of seahouses

Bri


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Bri.
That looks good to me ,will have a word with my better half when she gets home from work.

Many thanks

Les


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: seahouses*



brianamelia said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Try www.seafieldpark.co.uk right in the centre of seahouses
> 
> Bri


A bit expensive but a nice site, and the pub has to be "The Ship" near the Harbour master's office on the way up from harbour. They do nice meals as well.

The inside is full of bits and pieces of ships, eye candy for divers like us!.


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Seahouses, Northumberland*

We stayed at the Seafield Site approx 18 months ago , although expensive , it is first class
Iagree re tcomments about the Ship pub , a lot of the locals use it , and our families verdict of the food (and drink) was very good

A lovely area to tour too

Good luck ,Mark and Denise


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*Northumberland*

Hi
A must if your going up there is 
a) a boat trip to Farne Island and the puffin colony
and second, we wild camped the night on Holy Island (lindisfarne)
nobody bothered us and we left nothing and took only fantastic memories.
But beware the ground growing biri-biri plant its 'orrid'

Regards
Paul


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Why not consider Budle Bay caravan site; It takes motor caravans http://www.budlebaycampsite.co.uk/index.htm

My mother was born slightly inland in a tiny hamlet, so I'm rather biased about the whole area.

50 years ago it was a little piece of paradise...but nothing lasts for ever. 

John


----------

